# Taking SE Exam Early



## PE-CA-rys (Sep 19, 2019)

Can someone with a PE Civil in California, register and take the NCEES SE Exam in other State (Say Nevada) before completing the 3 years of work experience. Thoughts?


----------



## User1 (Sep 20, 2019)

as long as they meet the (nevada) requirements, yes.


----------



## Edub24 (Sep 20, 2019)

I believe so but you would have to wait 3 years until you can get the CA SE license by comity. A lot of people get the PE license in CA because the wait isn’t as long as other states (2 years) and eventually get the license in their home state by comity when allowed.


----------



## cal91 (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm in CA. Got my PE after my 2 years experience. 1 year later took SE in Nevada (that was in April 2019) and passed. Have not applied for a SE license in NV and don't plan to. I'll apply for my SE license in CA once I have my 3 years experience with my PE.


----------



## Robert_Hunter (Oct 8, 2019)

cal91 said:


> I'm in CA. Got my PE after my 2 years experience. 1 year later took SE in Nevada (that was in April 2019) and passed. Have not applied for a SE license in NV and don't plan to. I'll apply for my SE license in CA once I have my 3 years experience with my PE.


I have my PE in California as well, so I can sign up and take the SE in Nevada without prior approval (similar to the PE exam in California)?


----------



## PE-CA-rys (Oct 14, 2019)

According to NCEES Website, Nevada State does not require prior board authorization to register for 16 Hour structural exam.


----------



## PE-CA-rys (Oct 14, 2019)

While the California board requires prior authorization.


----------

